# Current Listening Vol II



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

dholling said:


> *Borys Lyatoshynsky*
> Ukrainian Quintet, op. 42.
> -Ivan Pakhota, piano.
> -Lidia Futorska and Andriy Tchaikovsky, violins I & II.
> ...


----------

